# Waiting on Dance



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Figured I'd start a kidding thread for Dance 

She's due March 19. She hasn't shown any signs other than not going into heat. She better be bred though, cause I don't have a buck anymore.

Anyways, here are some photos of her. She has wattles, and I'm really hoping for at least one wattled kid.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh and also, I'm doing a youtube video series on her pregnancy and kidding process here:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvFEfUtuv9CjG8d_ht3RglGtCwiuMompA


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She is so pretty


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been watching on youtube. I laughed at the one she took over, but she did not really give us an update, did she?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Not really lol. I try to upload something about her weekly, but there is nothing going on and we figured experimenting with voiceover might be fun. I'm going to upload some actual info this week though.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I thought it was really funny. And your sketch videos are just so amazing and creative.

I'm waiting now for a conversation between one of you, and a voice over response for Dance. She'll tell you what is what.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is a great idea. Gonna have to put it to use...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

(walking around all puffed up and smug now)


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's pretty! Love the wattles Is she the only doe you have bred for this year?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, she is. I'll have 2-3 kidding next year though.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a pretty girl! Are you planning on keeping a doeling if she has one?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> What a pretty girl! Are you planning on keeping a doeling if she has one?


No. Well, if Blue tests positive for CAE then I probably will. But Blue is probably negative.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, so I *think* Dance is getting a bit heavier. She's not keeping up with the younger goat nearly as well as she used to.


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Love her smile!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yay so happy for you


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think Dance is basically for sure pregnant.
- she's getting bigger around the stomach
- her vulva is getting just a little bit looser
- she's peeing all the time (I saw her per twice today, and I never see her pee... lol)
- her ligs are a little bit less firm
- she hasn't gone into heat (that I've noticed) in 3 months


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That’s good news! Sorry if you said this before, but is this her 2nd freshening or 3rd?

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This is going to be her 3rd. First with me though. And she's never raised her own kids before... so this is going to be interesting


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We’ve had milk cows who never raised their calves before, and they did great when (after getting them) we let them raise their calves.  Hoepfully Dance will be a great mama!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she definitely looks pregnant from that belly. What a pretty girl! Love the video, so much excitement!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Dance is getting a baby bump


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

She's a beautiful girl . Can't wait to see your little ones!


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

She is so pretty


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Photos of Dance from yesterday


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, she’s getting big!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

That face!! And she's getting h-u-g-e! How many has she had in her past freshenings?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's getting big!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Kath G. said:


> That face!! And she's getting h-u-g-e! How many has she had in her past freshenings?


I believe she had twins last time. Not sure about the time before.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I've felt her kids a few times. Not totally sure though. Her ligs are softening up a lot lately. No udder development yet. One month to go.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, the longest month lol


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I was wondering how she's doing! She really is lovely.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Ah, the longest month lol


I know right


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Kath G. said:


> I was wondering how she's doing! She really is lovely.


Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

You guys are too funny. I got a good chuckle over that video. Dance is a pretty girl!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We have 25 days to go  Dance's ligs are softening up some, we finally felt kids for sure, and she is getting quite the baby bump. Still no udder development.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a doe that the vulva looks like she is ready to go, and the udder is a bare handful. I have colostrum at the ready, just in case.

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

13 days!!  No huge changes really. Udder's slowly filling, ligs are softening. We ran to the store yesterday to pick up some towels for the kidding kit and got bright pink. She better give me some girls lol :haha:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Too Funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

10 days to go. Still no big changes. Udder slowly filling, ligs slowly softening. I just need to clean out the barn and I'll be completely ready


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck! Hope the pink towels are a good luck charm!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Day 148 today. Still nothing super exciting going on. Udder is getting pretty full, but nowhere near tight. I'll probably get some update photos tomorrow.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How is she doing?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nothing new going on, other than her udder being slightly bigger. Hoping she goes soon, we have a ton of stuff going on later in the week.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Photos of Dance today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if she was bred at a later date than I originally thought. She was in heat and with the buck for one day, which is the day I calculated her due date from. But the buck got out of his pen several times after that. I guess I need to go through my records to see when else she could be due.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she took at a later date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it may be later.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Now I'm unsure. Her udder is a lot fuller today (though not completely tight by any means) and her ligs are almost gone.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

And nothing new today. Her udder hasn't changed much since yesterday.

Pic from yesterday..


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Doe code coming in loud and clear....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, now her ligs are totally gone, udder feels tight (but teats haven't filled), and she's a lot more vocal than usual. She doesn't have any other prelabor symptoms though. She's still sticking with the herd and no discharge to speak of. But she hasn't had any discharge at all throughout the pregnancy. 

This is gonna be sticky. We are crazy busy this weekend and all next week, I'm going to be gone all morning (5:30am - 12:30pm) tomorrow, my sister (the only other person I really trust to attend goat kiddings) will be gone all day. And then I'm going to be gone every morning (once again 5:30am - 12:30pm) next week also. 

Ugh. I am really hoping she kids while I'm here. This is her first kidding with us, and her first time ever raising kids, so I need to make sure everything goes smoothly. She was supposed to kid early in the week (she was due Monday). 

Anyways, sorry for that little rant, I'm just feeling little bit stressed out right now


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So she’ll start labor about 11:30pm tonight and drag it on for a few hours so you don’t get any sleep. I hope she waits until you’re home!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hugs....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, now she is even more vocal and super needy, hanging in the barn (she's usually under the overhang), and runs away when I feel her ligs (she wasn't doing that an hour ago). 

RIP my good night's sleep. :haha:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I *think* she's going to hold out until at least tomorrow. Hopefully tomorrow afternoon. But her sudden change in behavior has me slightly on edge. She's going to get checked at 12:30am and 4:30am. Meanwhile, maybe I can still get some rest


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This morning her udder is slightly tighter. No other changes.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She kidded!!!! A single buckling. And I wasn't there  Better photos later


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

@mariarose, he's all yours if you want him


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm SO sorry. I know you need girls out of her. I was hoping for twin doelings for you.

I'll contact you later.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I'm SO sorry. I know you need girls out of her. I was hoping for twin doelings for you.
> 
> I'll contact you later.


Eh. I'm good with this, so long as she's healthy and he's healthy


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is her spitting image. Wattles and everything.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Maybe pink is his color?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, that is, "You are stricken from my Christmas Card list!"


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He is so cute, congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> No, that is, "You are stricken from my Christmas Card list!"


:haha:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> He is so cute, congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could do a my little pony theme and name him "Pinky Pie" just for Maria lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't think I'm allowed to think the gestures I'm making towards you, while I'm here on this site, @goathiker so I'm leaving.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her milk has already come in and she is producing more than he can handle. @mariarose, this boy's doelings are going to produce a LOT of milk. His sire's dam produced 2 gallons a day at peak and Dance is expected to peak at 1.5 gallons a day this year


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats! Wow, he looks exactly like her!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

More photos


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh my goodness!! He's so cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

GREAT pictures! He is such a cutie!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He looks great
Was she bred to Eb?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

margaret said:


> He looks great
> Was she bred to Eb?


Yep.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

he is so cute congrats!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

He is so stinking cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...He looks really NICE. I'm sitting here wishing I needed an Alpine buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They both don't like the dog there at all.
Stressing them a bit there. Hope it is always supervised.

The goats look good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> They both don't like the dog there at all.
> Stressing them a bit there. Hope it is always supervised.
> 
> The goats look good.


Yep, it's only ever supervised. This was the only time we've done it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

What a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, love the name.


----------

